# Balotelli al Milan, le reazioni degli interisti....



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli al Milan, che schiaffo! E la risposta dell'Inter deve essere Icardi



Su Internews non l'hanno presa bene.....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

io anche avrei preferito Icardi, spero che non lo prendano... per il resto godo che stiano male


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli al Milan,le reazioni su Indefans*

Postiamo le migliori perle del nostro sito preferito 

_
E non lo volevo mica io, ma dopo anni per la prima volta mi duole ammetterlo ma la loro società è infinitamente migliore della nostra
mettendo da parte il discorso delle elezioni e tutto il resto, giocheranno con calciatori degli anni 90, noi?



ha raggiunto il suo scopo...in bocca al lupo sportivamente...
meno sportivamente gli auguro di fratturarsi entrambe la gambe e il bacino...e al suo procuratore auguro un infarto(benevolo) da eccesso di porchetta



tanto no si infortunerà mai perchè in campo non dà nulla, quindi è anche inutile sperare
quello che proprio n sopporterò sarà la sua imminente BEATIFICAZIONE, da bad boy a ragazzo modello
andrà anche a servire a messa la domenica



Ma non avevamo noi il diritto di riportarlo in Italia??? Che vergogna...




magra..molto magra soddisfazione..
hanno l'attacco della nazionale dei prox dieci anni...
in un anno in cui non molto tempo fa temevano la serie B..
ci hanno recuperato 10 punti in due mesi facendo giocare semisconosciuti..
di qst passo arriveranno 15 punti davanti a noi...
e ricordo che qui si dileggiava il loro allenatore e si beatificava il ns...
molto bene...
non so quando finiremo di scontare il quinquennio d'oro...
non vorrei che x 5 anni di gloria ci dobbiamo fare altri 20 di figure d xxxxxx...




Non mi da fastidio il fatto che il Milan abbia comprato Balotelli
Mi da fastidio il fatto che il Milan ha comprato Balotelli mentre noi abbiamo comprato Rocchi (e venduto Sneijder e Coutinho senza rimpiazzarli)




sinceramente elsharacoso - balotelli non fa paura, di piu'.




Perchè tu lo vorresti qui a xxxxxxxx lo spogliatoio?
Giocatore indegno di vestire la nostra maglia, per quanto forte che sia.
Intelligenti al Milan, preso a poco prezzo.
Ripeto, loro hanno fatto un grande acquisto (a me spiace vederlo lì), ma da noi mai e poi mai lo vorrei.




10 anni? Farà alla grande questa seconda parte di stagione e probabilmente bene la prossima, poi inizierà a farsi odiare pure dai cugini. Tra 10 anni sarà un relitto col fegato spappolato e il cervello... bè quello è già in pappa adesso




Se lo mi si paragona a Rocchi ok un po mi spiace
se mi si parla di tutto il resto
stiamo parlando di uno che ha la setssa media gol di Bendtner e Rocchi




Pensatela come volete, io non sono comunque felice che una persona che ha i suoi numeri vada al milan. E magari farà 1 partita da fenomeno su 20, ma 1 la fa e già per questo rosico.




O mai una volta che uno sgarro al bilan lo facciamo noi, ma ***** zozza da Ronaldo a ibra a questo ultimo somaro, e che ca' zzo, almeno prima avevamo una squadra decente, ora invece non ho più parole, e frustrante questa situazione




Fino all'altro giorno per il Berlusca era una "mela marcia"
Adesso vediamo cosa succede dopo che la mela marcia se l'è messa in casa. Ma tanto non sapremo nulla delle xxxxxx che combinerà, perché le farà, su questo possiamo esserne sicuri.




Domanda:
Ma come mai quando il Milan vuole un campione gli facilitano sempre le cose (vedi Ibra) stendendogli tappeti rossi,mentre a noi per qualsiasi acquisto anche di medio livello ci spaccano il c..ulo con richieste assurde e trattative interminabili?...





lo riscrivo anche di qua...... 
se il BBlan non gli mette due guardie del corpo/tutor/chiamatelicome*****volete che lo seguono 24h su 24 impedendogli anche d'andare in bagno senza il loro permesso il mononeurone rimesso nell'ambiente milanese fa una brutta fine....... perchè se è vero solo il 10% delle voci che giravano su di lui l'ultimo dei suoi problemi sono gli interisti incaxxati




Da dire che problemi disciplinari in campo non ne avrà
Ora magicamente diventerà un intoccabile tipo Chiellini e Totti




penso che siano in pochi a piangere balotelli, almeno, dopo quello che ha fatto non lo voglio proprio vedere con la nostra maglia..neanche se ce lo regalano
più che altro da fastidio il fatto che il milan riesca a prendere lui, che comunque è un ottimo giocatore, mentre noi stiamo con le mani in mano





Chi mi dice i dettagli? Quanto lo pagano? In quanti secoli? Di quanto si è decurtato lo stipendio? Se ha già fatto le prime dichiarazione gettando mer.da sull'Inter eccetera
Grazie




La possibilità di pagare parte dei diritti e dell'ingaggio in nero, grazie alle tante società off-shore del cavaliere...infatti si parla di riduzione dell'ingaggio da parte di Balo pur di andare al Milan...ma che abbia rinunciato a dei soldi (visto anche il procuratore che si ritrova) ci credo quanto alla verginità di Roberta Gemma! 
Comunque oggi per me è una giornata di lutto sportivo...Balotelli al Milan e Coutinho al Liverpool...neanche nei miei peggiori incubi avrei immaginato una giornata del genere...poi domenica prossima mi ritroverò con Rocchi e Schelotto ad indossare la maglia della beneamata e capirò che, arrivati al fondo, abbiamo cominciato a scavare...
_


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] avevo aperto un topic sulla reazione degli interisti perciò ho riunito le due discussioni.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, alcuni sono sinceri e obiettivi almeno


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] avevo aperto un topic sulla reazione degli interisti perciò ho riunito le due discussioni.



Ok


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono tornati  ... Hahahaha quanto ROSICANO


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comprendo i tifosi dell’Inter, ma se riflettono, al momento Balotelli al Milan è l’ultimo dei loro problemi.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

_ca22o questi hanno in attacco balotelli e el sharawy e noi speriamo ancora nel terzo posto??? ahaahahahha...

noi tifosi non possiamo fare altre che dare merito alle altre società che lavorano molto meglio della nostra mentre i nostri dirigenti dovrebbero solo vergognarsi e farsi da parte una volta per tutte.

Dovremmo prendere esempio comunque...via Ibra e Pato? Bene, prendiamo gente giovane e brava. Noi avremmo preso Rocchi e Borriello._


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> magra..molto magra soddisfazione..
> hanno l'attacco della nazionale dei prox dieci anni...
> in un anno in cui non molto tempo fa temevano la serie B..
> ci hanno recuperato 10 punti in due mesi facendo giocare semisconosciuti..
> ...



questa è bellissima


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

fantastici i rosiconi


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Stanno rosicando come maiali. Quanto godo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo prendere esempio comunque...via Ibra e Pato? Bene, prendiamo gente giovane e brava.


Cosa pensano che facciano da noi, cosa invocavamo che facessero da noi


----------



## hiei87 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, in fondo dicono cose abbastanza condivisibili e comprensibili...i peggiori sono i gobbi e in generale quelli che , dall'alto del loro spessore intellettuale superiore, della loro sviluppata coscienza di classe e della loro mente politica sopraelevata, scrivono indignati frasi come "brave pecore! ora mi raccomando votatelo! la campagna elettorale è iniziata!!!1111!!!1"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> sinceramente elsharacoso - balotelli non fa paura, di piu'.
> [/I]


Morto.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Come dicono in tanti,non mi fa incaz.zare il neuronio da voi,ma il fatto che la società non sa che **** fare,vive alla giornata e senza una lira


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Beh, in fondo dicono cose abbastanza condivisibili e comprensibili...i peggiori sono i gobbi e in generale quelli che , dall'alto del loro spessore intellettuale superiore, della loro sviluppata coscienza di classe e della loro mente politica sopraelevata, scrivono indignati frasi come "brave pecore! ora mi raccomando votatelo! la campagna elettorale è iniziata!!!1111!!!1"



"Abbiamo già Gabbiadini e Immobile che sono più forti di lui" da Vecchiasignora. Lol tra l'altro i due verrebbero al massimo da luglio salvo sorprese.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mi aspetto un Balotelli scatenatissimo per il derby.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

questa l'avevo fatta due anni fa... dopo il derby del 3-0


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahah stupendo


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Scarpini a sportitalia "Balotelli non si è ridotto l'ingaggio per venire al Milan" certo


----------



## Dottorm (29 Gennaio 2013)

non godevo così tanto da una marea di tempo...

eeh chissà che il vento cambi molto prima del previsto...stiamo a guardare, tanto da perdere non è che ci sia molto... ma potremmo MOOLTO divertirci...


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questa l'avevo fatta due anni fa... dopo il derby del 3-0




Sto venendo, giuro che sto venendo sul monitor


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questa l'avevo fatta due anni fa... dopo il derby del 3-0



Sei un eroe


----------



## peppe75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

uniche parole.....STANNO A ROSICàààààà!!!!!!!!!!!
UN GOAL NEL DERBY DECISIVO.....NON HA PREZZO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Menomale che esiste sto topic, almeno mi consolo un pò.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Scarpini a sportitalia "Balotelli non si è ridotto l'ingaggio per venire al Milan" certo



Beh li piglia in nero su


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh li piglia in nero su



In rosso-nero


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh li piglia in nero su



Si, un milione di euro in nero


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si, un milione di euro in nero



Ragazzi ma dove vivete? Ste cose sono all'ordine del giorno

E non do ASSOLUTAMENTE nessun giudizio morale,sono cose anche giuste,visto che il fisco italiano è un idrovora


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dove vivete? Ste cose sono all'ordine del giorno



Nel mondo delle favole, con quelle cifre è *impossibile* agire in nero.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Fester va premiato solo per averli fatti rosicare per: Pirlo, Seedorf, Ibra, Ronaldo ed ora Balotelli. Eroe


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dove vivete? Ste cose sono all'ordine del giorno
> 
> E non do ASSOLUTAMENTE nessun giudizio morale,sono cose anche giuste,visto che il fisco italiano è un idrovora



Spiega spiega che mi interessa


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Spiega spiega che mi interessa



Libera gli mp


----------



## Sindaco (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, il milione di euro in più, o in meno a seconda della prospettiva, è stato semplicemente spalmato su due anni in più di contratto.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo già Gabbiadini e Immobile che sono più forti di lui" da Vecchiasignora. Lol tra l'altro i due verrebbero al massimo da luglio salvo sorprese.



Eh poi c'è il giovine Anelka...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco il colpo dell'Inter in risposta a Super Mario:


----------



## Livestrong (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non hanno scritto stavolta qualcosa sull'aumento Dell'imu?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Libera gli mp



Done


----------



## fratta87 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Rocchi e Schelotto.... complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dove vivete? Ste cose sono all'ordine del giorno
> 
> E non do ASSOLUTAMENTE nessun giudizio morale,sono cose anche giuste,visto che il fisco italiano è un idrovora



Esatto. Basta vedere nel basket quello che combina il Montepaschi Siena.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Come dicono in tanti,non mi fa incaz.zare il neuronio da voi,ma il fatto che la società non sa che **** fare,vive alla giornata e senza una lira



Ci siam passati anche noi post 2007...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Scarpini a sportitalia "Balotelli non si è ridotto l'ingaggio per venire al Milan" certo



mbe pure ibra si doveva ridurre l'ingaggio e alla fine ne prendeva sempre 12  , ai giocatori che si abbassano l'ingaggio non ci credero mai


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## pipporo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Data messaggio Oggi, 09:43
galliani é stato perfetto:
prendiamo l'esempio di una ragazza quasi impossibile da conquistare...
lui ci prova in ogni modo, dall'inizio alla fine senza andare da 5 altre ragazze...dice: per me ci sei solo tu...

poi questa tentenna: dice, ma l'altro ragazzo mi offre una macchina, una barca ecc....
lui fa finta di esserci rimasto male e dice: vabene allora mi prendo un altra ragazza...
fa dire al fratello (il nanetto) che tanto quella ragazza non era giusta per lei....
e che ci siano tante ragazze + buone di lei...
poi qualche giorno dopo la richiama e dice: anche se ci ho provato, ma non posso dimenticarti...per me ci sei SOLO tu...

facendo cosi conquista la ragazza (balo) completamente e questa si accontenta anche di molto meno sentendo tutto questo affetto!

marotta invece senza stile va da una ragazza e le dice: sei bellissima, poi va da 5 altre e le dice la stessa cosa!

quando le amiche di queste ragazze (i media) gli chiedono: ma la vuoi la ragazza x o vuoi la ragazza a,b,c,d? lui risponde:

beh una di queste sarebbe bello.....come ***** si aspetta che un rvp, un balotelli, un drogba, un lopez, (cio'é la jennifer lopez, la christina aguilera, la selma hayek e la megan fox) si mettino con questo verme?!? ma con che coraggio?!? manco fosse brad pitt (barcellona/real m)

queste alla fine si stuffano e prendono quello che lo corteggia come si deve....
e marotta rimane single ->la juve senza attaccante
(eccezione llorente, che evidentemente non era corteggiato come le altre, ma che é una heidi klum qualsiasi che ci prova visto che aveva seal e un bodyguard (diciamo brutti come sono inter e napoli... )	

marotta che parlava che il mercato di gennaio fosse un emrcato di occassioni:
ci sono state delle occassioni ECCELLENTI, vedasi balo, drogba, bastos (che piscia in testa peluso e de ceglie messi insieme...)

fuori! per sempre: come detto dal primo giorno: marotta = moratti sono fratelli secondo me, con lo stesso scopo


capolavoro da vechia baldraca


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


>



Madò stanno già preparando la vaselina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Data messaggio Oggi, 09:43
> galliani é stato perfetto:
> prendiamo l'esempio di una ragazza quasi impossibile da conquistare...
> lui ci prova in ogni modo, dall'inizio alla fine senza andare da 5 altre ragazze...dice: per me ci sei solo tu...
> ...


Che eroe


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2013)

mado eroe quello della similitudine col corteggiamento


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifosi su Twitter 


Ultracompetitivo 
Pirlo e Seedorf sono due scommesse del Milan che noi non volevamo fare. Non ci servivano #DilloConMoratti 

Stefano Fanta 
Quello che ha più qualità in rosa è Gargano, ma Sneijder non ci serviva lo stesso #DilloConMoratti

Ultracompetitivo 
Iniesta e Xavi sono due scommesse del Barcellona che noi non volevamo fare . A noi non servono #DilloConMoratti

Antonello Guerra 
Roberto Carlos a noi non serviva #DilloConMoratti

Filippo Guani 
Cristiano Ronaldo è una scommessa del Madrid. #ANoiNonServiva #DilloConMoratti

Antonello Guerra 
Non abbiamo un vice Milito quindi compriamo Rocchi ma PAZZINI NON CI SERVIVA #DilloConMoratti

Stefano Fanta 
Volevamo Schweinsteiger, Iniesta e Fabregas per il centrocampo della nuova Inter, ma #nonciservivano #DilloConMoratti

Antonello Guerra 
Pirlo e Seedorf a noi non servivano #DilloConMoratti

Rossonerosémper 
Messi a noi non serviva. #DilloConMoratti


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Paolillo: "Io parlo sempre con una certa coerenza. Mi dispiace molto: primo come tifoso dell'Inter e secondo come grande estimatore di Mario. Con lui ho tutt'ora un bel rapporto. E' un ragazzo veramente buono, al di là di certe cose che sono venute fuori dai giornali. Notai il suo talento da quando a 15 anni approdò a Interello. Continuerà ad esprimersi al meglio lontano dai nostri colori. Sono molto contento per lui perché va a giocare in una grande squadra italiana. A Milano si troverà ancora meglio perché conosce l'ambiente, evidentemente crede in questi colori e sa di poter fare bene".


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tifosi su Twitter
> 
> 
> Ultracompetitivo
> ...



[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] sono milanisti però 

Grazie [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] la fonte da cui ho tratto i messaggi non lo specificava né io lo sapevo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> sinceramente elsharacoso - balotelli non fa paura, di piu'.
> [/I]


 sto qui manco sa scrivere el sharaawy


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Internews riprende la risposta di Balotelli, durante la sua presentazione, alla domanda se esulterebbe in caso di gol all'Inter: "Esulto, sì", e suoi vecchi tifosi:"L'accoglienza degli interisti? Nessuno può dirmi nulla, perché se c'è stato qualcosa tra noi, è stato quando ero all'Inter. Non possono essere arrabbiati con me, arrivare al Milan è stata una scelta calcistica. Ma mi fischieranno, è ovvio. Io all'Inter ho vinto anche senza giocare sempre".


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Internews riprende la risposta di Balotelli, durante la sua presentazione, alla domanda se esulterebbe in caso di gol all'Inter: "Esulto, sì", e suoi vecchi tifosi:"L'accoglienza degli interisti? Nessuno può dirmi nulla, perché se c'è stato qualcosa tra noi, è stato quando ero all'Inter. Non possono essere arrabbiati con me, arrivare al Milan è stata una scelta calcistica. Ma mi fischieranno, è ovvio. *Io all'Inter ho vinto anche senza giocare sempre*".



Obiettivo almeno,ghgh


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Vabè ma Moratti a prendere Rocchi e Schelotto è troppo un FAIL..insultarlo ora è come sparare sulla croce rossa..con calcipoli si è dato una svegliata, adesso è tornato a fare un calciomercato alla membro di segugio


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Su fans non fanno altro che rosicare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vabè ma Moratti a prendere Rocchi e Schelotto è troppo un FAIL..insultarlo ora è come sparare sulla croce rossa..con calcipoli si è dato una svegliata, adesso è tornato a fare un calciomercato alla membro di segugio



i guai dell'inter postcalciopoli sono dovuti , a mio avviso , allo strapotere che ha preso branca dopo aver cacciato oriali , non a caso quelle poche intuizioni di calciomercato nel post calciopoli sono venute da oriali . Branca è stile galliani , vuole comandare da solo e per farlo ha cacciato oriali ; purtroppo per gli interisti branca ha un decimo dell'esperienza di the best(ia)


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Su Inter news trovate questo titolo: "Balo, due gol (con un dubbio): il Milan prende l'Inter"


----------



## Nivre (4 Febbraio 2013)

Postate postate


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi postate le loro reazione che godiamo tutti insieme


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Un post di inter fans in un topic sugli arbitraggi: "Perché gli arbitraggi vengono commentati in maniera diversa?"
Risposta:
Perchè Moratti viene visto come un pezzente da calpestare, mentre guai a toccare Agnelli e il Berlusca.

Altro utente in replica: 

moratti non sa reagire...
non sa inkazzarsi
iniziamo con un bel silenzio stampa...
inziamo a fare polemiche ogni settimana
inizino i giocatori a protestare in campo senza subire di tutto...
chi si a pecora il lupo se lo mangia



Un post nel topic su Siena-Inter

bravo

scommetto però che eri il primo a sfruculiarti il maniglione quando abbiamo asfaltato i cugini, i gobbi e il Napoli

quindi 22 giocatori tra titolari e riserve,sono tutti per incanto fuori forma?? ma è un film ??
è piu' probabile che un fulmine ,ci fulmini adesso in questo momento!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Asfaltato il Milan al derby D andata ??? Proprio no


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

_ino a fine stagione farà venti gol e oggi senza di lui il Milan avrebbe perso perchè l'Udinese ha fatto una grandissima partita dominando per una buona oretta. E quel delinquente di Galliani gira e rigira gliel'ha messo di nuovo in quel posto a Moratti, erano anni che ci provava senza successo_


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ho fatto un giro su interfans.

Ho la camera croccante.


----------



## Sheldon92 (4 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> _ino a fine stagione farà venti gol e oggi senza di lui il Milan avrebbe perso perchè l'Udinese ha fatto una grandissima partita dominando per una buona oretta. E quel delinquente di Galliani gira e rigira gliel'ha messo di nuovo in quel posto a Moratti, erano anni che ci provava senza successo_



Che rosicano è pure lecito, ma arrivare a dire che : "l'Udinese ha fatto una grandissima partita dominando per una buona oretta", ce ne vuole eh...


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

infatti, per 45' minuti l'udinese non fa una sola azione pericolosa e neanche un tiro in porta, dopo il gol del pareggio a metà secondo tempo guidolin passa dal 4-4-2 al 4-5-1 sperando solo nel contropiede. Cioé..siamo sul ridicolo, l'udinese ha giocato per non perdere, non per vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Moratti: 'Avanti con Stramaccioni. La doppietta di Balotelli? Un po' aiutata'


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

l'udinese ha dominato per un oretta??? ma che partita hanno visto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'udinese ha dominato per un oretta??? ma che partita hanno visto



Avranno letto Tuttosport .....


----------

